# Tattoos for your children



## Shanelley

Anyone got a tattoo for their child? Share pics here. Here's mine.
It's only a couple weeks old
And a tattoo of my now 7 month old Lily-belle
 



Attached Files:







601898_10150907140941026_722779322_a.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 28









270866_10150919608481026_2084118564_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Julymom2be

I'm getting almost the same as you have except it'll have both of her footprints from the hospital. I actually scheduled it today, I'm getting it done in two weeks. I'm scared of te pain though, ha.


----------



## Shanelley

I was too, but it was done in 30 mins. Shading hurts way less then outline. At one point i felt the pain go right down my arm. But apart from that, its nothing compared to childbirth. Haha


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I have my sons initials going down my back....I got it about 3 years ago. I have a few other stupid tattoos so im done getting any until my new LO gets here.
Your foot print is cute!!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







44372_144807612225657_6991806_a.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 15









44758_144074605632291_4544484_n.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Shanelley

Thanks for sharing, that is a cool tattoo. Bet it hurt


----------



## ClairAye

I don't yet but when I'm 18 I'm getting something similar, I'm going to get LO's handprint :)


----------



## Abby_

Awwwww that's so cute! I really want one for LO but I can decide what or where!


----------



## beanzz

love the tattoos! &#10084; I want some ink but it has nothing to do with Oakley... I want ether a huge dream catcher or tiger on my right shoulder blade. 

I want one for Oakley but I dunno what :( it'll prob be on my collarbone though


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm going to get a Jade Flower for my LO whenever I have the time to do :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

I have my daughters name I the disney font because that's where me and her daddy got married :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120618-00178.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## rebeccalouise

mine's all booked for tomorrow :D just my little girls name in a nice font, can't wait! x


----------



## jemmie1994

When I'm 18 getting a violet with a pink ribbon round the stem then Evie's name and DOB written underneath


----------



## Harli

I don't have any tattoos for my LOs yet, plan to get them though! I'm trying to decide how I want to do it. Like, do I want to dedicate a certain area for them? Or do I want to just let it play out? One for each of them? Or one large piece that can be added to smoothly? 

I just don't know yet! ;)


----------



## lizardbreath

I don't have one yet for the girls but I am getting 2 for the girls just have to get money lol
For Jaymee I'm getting Jaymee Elizabeth with a saying from my little girl. "Go on take on this whole world but to me you know you'll always be my little girl " 
And for kat I'm getting Katherine Michelle with the saying from dreaming of you " cause I'm dreaming of you tonight, til tomorrow ill be holding you tight" 

Those two song lyrics always remind me of my girls.


----------



## x__amour

No tattoos here. Don't know what to get and I'm terrrriifffffied to get one.


----------



## MrsEngland

x__amour said:


> No tattoos here. Don't know what to get and I'm terrrriifffffied to get one.

Aww hehe! Compared to labour its nothing!


----------



## 060509.x

I want, but I don't at the same time. I'm not afraid of the pain, I'm amazing with pain :haha:, I thought labour and birth was kinda easy. :dohh: I just don't know what I'd get or where I'd get it.


----------



## JadeBaby75

^^ Yeah best to be sure with tattoos. When I was young I got two that pretty much are pointless now. Wish I could get them removed!


----------



## beanzz

MrsEngland said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> No tattoos here. Don't know what to get and I'm terrrriifffffied to get one.
> 
> Aww hehe! Compared to labour its nothing!Click to expand...

I got both mine years ago and found them to be painless before i'd experienced giving birth. its like tiny scratches. definitely nothing compared to labour :haha:


----------



## Shanelley

beanzz said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> No tattoos here. Don't know what to get and I'm terrrriifffffied to get one.
> 
> Aww hehe! Compared to labour its nothing!Click to expand...
> 
> I got both mine years ago and found them to be painless before i'd experienced giving birth. its like tiny scratches. definitely nothing compared to labour :haha:Click to expand...

For me the outline felt like someone was dragging a knife down through my shoulder. lol.
But its bearable


----------



## missZOEEx

mine is similar to yours. :)
this was when it was freshly done. 

https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/399459_10151085094645462_1166790431_n.jpg
https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa431/missZOEE_x/394122_10151085096425462_1878948012_a.jpg


----------



## JadeBaby75

^^ That's beautiful!


----------



## tooyoung

MrsEngland said:


> I have my daughters name I the disney font because that's where me and her daddy got married :)

I LOVE the font. Looks amazing!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have a tattoo for each of my kids. For Aiden and Mady, I have their names and birthdays. I plan on getting something added to each of their names, but I'm just not sure what yet. and for Sera, I have her name and birthday with angel wings. I'll post a picture of hers...I don't have a picture for Aiden or Mady's on this computer.
 



Attached Files:







seras tattoo.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JadeBaby75

aidensxmomma said:


> I have a tattoo for each of my kids. For Aiden and Mady, I have their names and birthdays. I plan on getting something added to each of their names, but I'm just not sure what yet. and for Sera, I have her name and birthday with angel wings. I'll post a picture of hers...I don't have a picture for Aiden or Mady's on this computer.

Its so detailed! It looks great, did it hurt much?


----------



## aidensxmomma

JadeBaby75 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> I have a tattoo for each of my kids. For Aiden and Mady, I have their names and birthdays. I plan on getting something added to each of their names, but I'm just not sure what yet. and for Sera, I have her name and birthday with angel wings. I'll post a picture of hers...I don't have a picture for Aiden or Mady's on this computer.
> 
> Its so detailed! It looks great, did it hurt much?Click to expand...

It didn't hurt too bad. And compared to labor, it was seriously nothing. :haha: Like other's have said, the part that hurt the most was the outlining. But even so I was never in tears or anything like that. :thumbup:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

im getting Ciannas handprints on my thigh with this quote underneath it 

"A mother's love for her child is like nothing else in the world. It knows no law, no pity. It dares all things and crushes down remorselessly all that stands in its path.&#8221;


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

As you can see from my pic I have a star on my shoulder for my little guy. 

I'm a touch OCD & I got it so if I had any more children I could get the same design again on my other shoulder :haha: 

My baby's sperm donor got the most horrible tat of wings saying my little angel. He showed me in the hospital & I burst into tears & told him it sounded like my baby was dead. 

I also have a design round my wrist that has a red star in it, which I tell people is for my little guy too :D


----------



## we can't wait

I have two tattoos. I have a little heart on my hand (matching with my mom), and the infinity symbol on my forearm (matching with my husband). I really want to get a tattoo for LO, I just can't decide where/what. I definitely plan on having more children, so it has to be something that can be added to... I want to be 100% sure before I get it!

For those worrying about the pain, it stings a little... but if you really want the ink, it's worth itl :)


----------



## Quiche94

I have Olivia's name with a daisy on my inner wrist and i just had one done today
 



Attached Files:







539768_10151869707355716_1355068340_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

^^^ 

Thats beautiful


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

Still preggo but i'm already planning to get my little ones foot print & name on my shoulder , & my OH says he wants her hand print & name 
Only thing i wonder about is wut i'll do if i have more kids . i don't want too many tattoos.!


----------



## Shanelley

BrokenfoREVer said:


> As you can see from my pic I have a star on my shoulder for my little guy.
> 
> I'm a touch OCD & I got it so if I had any more children I could get the same design again on my other shoulder :haha:
> 
> My baby's sperm donor got the most horrible tat of wings saying my little angel. He showed me in the hospital & I burst into tears & told him it sounded like my baby was dead.
> 
> I also have a design round my wrist that has a red star in it, which I tell people is for my little guy too :D

I did the same thing, made sure mine was on one side so if i had another child the other one would be able to be on the other side perfectly. Haha


----------



## Shanelley

Shanelley said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> As you can see from my pic I have a star on my shoulder for my little guy.
> 
> I'm a touch OCD & I got it so if I had any more children I could get the same design again on my other shoulder :haha:
> 
> My baby's sperm donor got the most horrible tat of wings saying my little angel. He showed me in the hospital & I burst into tears & told him it sounded like my baby was dead.
> 
> I also have a design round my wrist that has a red star in it, which I tell people is for my little guy too :D
> 
> I did the same thing, made sure mine was on one side so if i had another child the other one would be able to be on the other side perfectly. HahaClick to expand...

Oh and Babys sperm donor got Lily and a star on his arm. Probably so he can have people think im so horrible for not letting him see her rah rah. But its untrue. But its where people can see it, so they will probably ask who Lily is :/


----------



## samisshort

I'm going to get my son's name Alexander tattooed, along with his birthdate. And I'm thinking maybe his handprint or footprint too. But not sure about that quite yet.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Shanelley said:


> Shanelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> As you can see from my pic I have a star on my shoulder for my little guy.
> 
> I'm a touch OCD & I got it so if I had any more children I could get the same design again on my other shoulder :haha:
> 
> My baby's sperm donor got the most horrible tat of wings saying my little angel. He showed me in the hospital & I burst into tears & told him it sounded like my baby was dead.
> 
> I also have a design round my wrist that has a red star in it, which I tell people is for my little guy too :D
> 
> I did the same thing, made sure mine was on one side so if i had another child the other one would be able to be on the other side perfectly. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Oh and Babys sperm donor got Lily and a star on his arm. Probably so he can have people think im so horrible for not letting him see her rah rah. But its untrue. But its where people can see it, so they will probably ask who Lily is :/Click to expand...

Mine exactly the same, it's on the outside of his forearm. So you can see it all
The time. Probs for exactly the same reason. But the whole my little angel thing really freaked me out. Particularly as he came & showed me it while me & LO were in hospital cos LO was ill


----------



## Abby_

Everyone has such lovely tattoos! 
This thread made me go and find a tattoo for my LO. I'm going to get a Douglas fir tree on my ribs/side. Just got to get rid of my awful stretch marks!


----------



## mommie2be

I plan to get Coreys left footprint from the hostpital with his name & birthdate on my left shoulder blade, then when I have another LO (I only want 2) I'll get his/her right footprint with name & birthdate on my right. :thumbup:


----------



## lhancock90

I have no idea why but when i first read the title i thought it meant tattooing kids, :rofl:
I want tattoos for my LO's but i don't know what to get :shrug:


----------



## SapphireCrush

Here's mine :)
Carnation = January birth flower
Her name and DOB.
And the ladybug represents her.

It was still fresh here, as you can see Camille was very tiny! She's a big ol baby now ;D

https://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7694/fscn0320.jpg


----------



## Beccaxo

I've got Hayden on my wrist, didn't want anything to big or to complicated, just wanted it simple :flower:​


----------



## xDollie

I have my sons name on my wrist its simple and looks good, seems to be a popular thing! X


----------



## Anja95

I will definitely get a tattoo for my kids once I have them :) I think that's very cute


----------

